# old tetras



## Bridget01 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, About four years ago, I acquired eight Black Skirted Tetras (at least that is what they were labeled as). I have enjoyed them very much. A while back one of them got a growth in his mouth area, which increased in size. Eventually, in about a month or so, he passed away. Now another one has the same thing. Is this something that always happens with Tetras when they get old?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That doesn't sound right. It could be something bacterial or fungal. Can you get a couple of clear pictures?


----------



## Bridget01 (Jan 19, 2011)

See the post below in _fish diseases_. It explains almost to the letter what my fish has. Thanks. The pics would look exactly the same.


----------

